# Memories and Portents Chapter#1: A Dark and Stormy Knight



## SecondTime (Dec 30, 2006)

The wheels of the caravan and the feet of its constituent horses and peoples creak and groan to a halt almost simulaneously. 

The sky has been slowly darkening all day, and the smell of rain has been thick in the air. Now it has finally begun to fall, accompanied by loud peals of thunder that seem to roll across the landscape. The sun is hidden behind massive stormclouds, and a cold wind blows from the north. As bolts of lightening begin to slam from cloud to ground and pieces of hail begin to strike the earth, the need for shelter becomes obvious. No member of the caravan company, refugee or no, has ever prayed for their arrival at a destination more than they currently are for New Cyre.

Ahead in the distance, visible about a mile of the trade road where it curves to the east, a large tower rises from the ground, its form illuminated by the occassional lightning bolt. It seems rocky and solid, and through climbing it in this weather would be folly, it might have some outcropping that would provide safety from the storm. The only alternative is to endure the weather.

The caravan master, Dondel Bresh, a short, squat, blonde man with pale skin but hard facial features consistent with his northern Brelish accent, appears along the side of the caravan, walking from the front wagon to the rear and back, gripping his curled horse lash in his right hand. His voice, loud so as to be heard by the company over the oncoming storm, carries the command one would expect from the master of a House Orien caravan, rather than the leader of the cheapest group of wagons that could be found in Starilaskur...

"Listen to me, passengers and employees alike!!! Neither you or my wagons can last in this storm...we need shelter! I need some tough people to scout that tower and warn of any brigands! It is considered ill luck to seek shelter in the local ruins, but we have no choice. Do we have any volunteers!?"

_OOC: Time to introduce yourselves in game._



_OOC Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183129


Character Stat Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183128_


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

As soon as the caravan wagons stops, the cat looks around, then jumps down and runs somewhere. After half a minute, an old man raises his head from behind the next wagon and looks in the direction the feline went. 
"_Dammit...you think you managed to fool me with that innocent-looking lazyness? No, not me, not anymore_"

"...ruins, but we have no choice. Do we have any volunteers!?" - the caravan master finishes his short speech.

"_Hmm??? Ruins? 
Hrm...
Ruins=Treasure=Funds for my experiments...
Plus I'm sure theese stalkers have a plan...it's better to not stay with the caravan for the next hours_"

An old man with a long white hair heads for the gathered travelers, often looking in all directions as if he fears an ambush from nowhere. His nervous grip on a incredibly old-looking crossbow tightens as he heards a low "meou". He spins around with a savage visage, with glaring green eyes.

He doesn't seem to notice that some merchants look at him and he walks in front of Dondel Bresh.

<I will go, my dear guide...I'm sure you will be able to defend the caravan agains any possible attacker>_ "Even from the inside, hrmh...unless you are their slave, too..."  _ <By the way, my name is Gregorius Enimorde, artificer.>


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 30, 2006)

A tall, slender man with the hood of his simple cloak pulled over his head, concealing his eyes, steps forward. He wears no armor and the only weapon he carries is a simple dagger that seems more suited for dining than combat.

"I will scout the tower, Master Bresh."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2006)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

The halfling merchant climbs down from wagon slipping the last few inches and landing with a thud and splash into a puddle. "I..I'll come. Anything to get out of the wet." 'Soto' brushes his salt and pepper hair back from his weathered face and grabs his cudgle.


----------



## chod (Dec 31, 2006)

Jumping down from the wagon, not caring that some mud splash onto his dark green cloak. Tipping his wide-brimmed hat up, revealing a youths face with short dark hair and green eyes, Ardan puts on a big grin and says:
"I will search the tower aswell, and I am sure my skills will be very helpfull"


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 31, 2006)

One of the wagons gives a lurch as a large form jumps down from the top. The ground crunches loudly as the figure’s feet slams into the ground, unsettling stones and earth. Two glowing yellow eyes shine out of a black metallic body as what is obviously a warforged walks toward the caravan master. They dozen or so crystals embedded in the thing's hide glow radiantly as the metal man speaks in a surprisingly human voice. 
	“Xerxes shall go. It would be good to test thy metal against thine foe in yonder tower.” 
	Drawing a greatsword from his back, the warforged turns and looks at the tower. Everyone can see no less than five other weapons strapped to his back.
	“Yes… Xerexes shall go.”


----------



## Asmor (Dec 31, 2006)

Not normally one to risk his neck for nothing, surveying the sad faces around him Antonus feels a twinge of guilt. "Why'd I have to sit in the wagon with all the little kids and old geezers?" he thinks to himself. "Bah. Fine. I guess I'll go help out. At least it'll get me away from them."

Hopping out into the mud, he approaches the motley crew that's been assembled. "The name's Antonus, and my skills are at your disposal." Antonus feels a little rumble in his stomach. "Uhh... I don't suppose anyone could spare an apple or something? Adventuring's hungry work!"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 1, 2007)

_"Hmm...and what if...no...it would be too obvious...but maybe they would think that I think that it would be too obvious and so they would do it anyway...but what if they know that I think that they would think that I think that it's too obvious and they don't do it? ....anyway, it would be better to stay alert"_


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 1, 2007)

"I too will go." said a cloaked figure. He strode forth and drew back his hood to reveal lupine features that marked him a shifter. "I do have some.....experience in scouting." behind him a large dog...no thats a wolf! shook himself from the rain that matted his fur. The stench of wet dog was prominent in the air, but whether it exuded from pet or master, one could not be sure.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 1, 2007)

Antonus startles as the wolf appears, but quickly tries to regain his composure.

"Oh, that's... that's a, uh, nice dog." He laughs nervously and takes a step back.


----------



## chod (Jan 1, 2007)

Suddenly a tiny viper curves itself around Ardans neck. It starts hissing at the wolf.
Ardan strokes the snake, and speaks to it:
"It is ok Ish, the wolf won't hurt you while I'm around."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2007)

Soto's eyes widen at the sight of the warforged and the wolf. Trys thinks to herself, _OK... Keep behind the metal man, away from the wolf and his master and as far from the nut job as I can get. The old man is obviouslly not all there. _

Soto turns and says "Oh by the way. I'm Soto Grabapples. In my hayday I was something of a slinger. So I'll be as much help as I can but I'll leave any hand to hand fighting to you bigger people." He says and follows behind the group as they set off for the ruins.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 1, 2007)

Khyl sensed the uneasiness of the others. He could almost smell the fear on them, they were rank with it.

As the tiny snake hissed the wolf gave a throaty growl.

"Canis." the Shifter said calmly and instantly the wolf ceased his growling and leaned into its master tail wagging.

Khyl eyed the spell-caster with amber colored eyes....Wolf's eyes. "Take care mageling. Binding your life-force to a wild thing is a source of great strength, but it can also be a startling vulnerability."


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 1, 2007)

Dondel, finding himself suddenly surrounded by the motley group of cloaked men, a crazy old cook, the little slightly too cheerful halfling, and a hulking thing of metal and wood that he has to force himself to think of as a man, changes his facial expression from fear, to the dubious, to a strange relief that indicates that he is not overly conscerned with his caravan's would be rescurers' safety.

Interrupting the awkward introductory conversation, Dondel yells over voices and wind, 'We do not have much time! My cargo and charges will not be able to servive these winds long. I start the wagons towards the tower. You scout ahead. Get back to me as soon as possible with any news as to the thing's safety." He then goes about organizing his line of march....

The hail and lightening is unceasing as the company of seven pushes its way over flat plains towards the structure. Because of heavy winds, rain, and hail, the details of its construction only become apparent once the party comes to within twenty feet of it. The massive structure towers above the surrounding country, though it looks less like a tower and more like a squat keep set upon a hill. A few narrow ledges offer scant protection fromt he elements, but a closer inspection reveals a massive, arched entryway at least 20 feet tall and 10 feet wide, set into the side of the hill. The ground just outside it slopes away from the doorway, directing the falling water out and away. Given this fact and the sturdy nature of the hill, whatevery space lies beyond the door should be both dry and safe from lightning and hail. The construction seems quitye sturdy, so the likelihood of collapse, even in severe conditions such as these, is reomote.

_Soto Grabapples: You have heard tales of buildings such as these from numerous travelers and wretched goblin city dwellers; they are commonly thought to have been the strongholds of many of the tribes and petty kingdoms of the gobliniods that existed when humans first stepped foot on Khovair many centuries ago. It is said that even after the first kingdoms of man destroyed the goblinoid kingdoms, many of these structures were left standing as a tribute to the ferocity of the fallen goblins; to do otherwise would be to risk the wrath of their spirits that have resisted a move to Dol Arrah._


OOC: If anyone wants to suggest a default formation for the party, I'm all ears. Otherwise I can come up with one.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto looks around at the building and says. "I remember my sweet old grand mima telling me stories about the old goblin kingdoms. I think this may be one of thier old outposts." He says as he skips along behind the warforged warrior. 
"What do you think oh mighty tracker? Anything worth worrying about that you and your companion can sense?" 

Soto reaches into his pack and pulls out an apple tossing it to Antonius and gives him a big grin.

Trys looks at the group and thinks to herself, _"Not bad. The tracker and warforged look capable enough. as for the rest well we'll see."_


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 1, 2007)

Gregorious looks at the tower. 
"Goblin outpost, huh? What a shame. Now, gentle misters, if, you don't mind, I'll stay in the middle of the group.

Marching in the mud, he thinks "No one of those damned beast will dare going out...they do love too much their shiny skin"


----------



## Asmor (Jan 1, 2007)

Antonus nods in appreciation as he catches the apple. "I've got a good eye, I'll take the lead." He reaches under his cloak for a crossbow, which he loads as he trots up ahead. "Can never be too careful, 'specially not on a spooky night like this, eh?"

OOC: If noone objects, I'll go ahead of the party a bit and try to keep an eye out for danger.


----------



## chod (Jan 1, 2007)

Ardan doesn't pay much attention to the discussion, but when no one speaks he says:
"It is the same for me, if we get into trouble I am sure we can handle it".

OOC: Would be nice


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 1, 2007)

Turning to Antonus, the slender man in the cloak says, "I'll back you up, if that's all right with you. My name is Kaine."

Kaine offers Antonus a firm handshake and unwinds a sling that was wrapped around his left arm, readying a sling bullet.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 2, 2007)

Antonus hesitates for a moment before shaking the man's hand. "Uhh... yes, thanks, I guess."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 2, 2007)

Xerxes eyes glow a fiercer yellow as he speaks.
"Whatever course of action you decide to make 'twould be a good idea to place thine carcass behind me. That way, should a foul beast decideth to devour you, 'twill have to go through me first. This makes the most sense, seeing as how I am the most capable fighter of this roughly put-together band. Twould be woe indeed if whatever inhabits these ruins were to get a hold of your weak flesh."


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 2, 2007)

Kaine makes a mental note of the Warforged's self-expressed battle prowess.

_Adamantine model, likely proficient in its several weapons. One blow from it would likely mean death, but its slow speed will be an advantage. Logical course would be to attack from range, with stealth. Wear it down, use a ki-powered strike to disorient, then destroy. Crystals embedded in its body likely serve a function other than design, be wary of hidden abilities,_ Kaine thinks, then looks from the adamantine soldier to his hands.

_Also, continue hand-toughening exercises._

Kaine surveys the rest of his new companions with the same matter-of-fact, emotionless threat assessment, paying particular attention to anyone with non-Brelish inflections of speech.

[sblock=OOC]What are everyone's national allegiances anyways?[/sblock]


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 2, 2007)

_Default Formation:

AK

X
SG
ArKa

Based on statements given and common sense give your classes. I'll update again tonight after Hero posts._


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 3, 2007)

The entry door is heavy, but swings open easily. The chamber beyond stands before you as a pool of darkness, the room being completly unlit.

OOC: We'll let hero guard the entrance if he doesn't post by sometime early tonight. As a rule of thumb, I will give players two days to reply before i move on and find some way to occupy their character until they return.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 3, 2007)

Someone has a torch or any kind of light source? When you have to fight, sometimes it's handy to see your enemy.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 3, 2007)

Xerxes' crystals shine about five feet of light, ten when he's psionically focused, which he's not.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 3, 2007)

"That dim light may be not enough for our needs, my huge adamantine friend...hmm and what are those strange incisions...they look like...hmm..." - the old man starts examinig the massive body of the warforged without touching him. He seems very interested in the shining crystals and how do they work.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 3, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> "That dim light may be not enough for our needs, my huge adamantine friend...hmm and what are those strange incisions...they look like...hmm..." - the old man starts examinig the massive body of the warforged without touching him. He seems very interested in the shining crystals and how do they work.




Khyl picks up a bit of rock off of the ground and then speaks a word in an ancient tongue while blowing on the rock. Like a the coal of a burnt out fire a light from within begins to kindle, growing brighter and brighter with each breath until it's radience equalled that of any torchlight. He tossed it to Gregorius who found it cool to the touch.
"Ten Minutes of Light...No more." he announced. He then moved toward the front of the group, Canis was in tow as if there was an invisible leash attached to the wolf. He regarded Antonus for a moment before speaking.
"Our senses are most likely more acute then yours, but Canis and I have little experience with scouting out structures and the like. Hopefully our skills will....compliment eachother."


OOC: Cast Light on a rock give it to Gregorius and take my place up front.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 4, 2007)

Antonious and Kyle lead the party out of the storm and into the still darkness, their way illuminated by the mystical energy emenating out of the stone held by Gregorious. The stone chamber beyond the entrance measures at least ten paces square. Peeling paint and broken scrollwork suggest that it was onces decorated with some care, but now only dust remains. Three massive stone doors - one each to the left and right and one directly across from the entrance - lead deeper into the structure.

The sound of hissing rain, pouding hail, and howling wind from outside is interrupted only by the occasional loud crack of thunder. Still, this room seems stable enough for the most part. Even when the thunder seems to shak the very ground, not so much as a mote of dust filters down from the ceiling. The doors leading inot the building, however do show signs of  weakness, seeming to tremble with every thunderclap.

Suddenly, in conjunction with a particulalry loud thunderclap, all three doors break open at once, falling from their doorways into the room with a great cacophony. Seconds later, the sounds of squeaking fill the air as a pack of rats swarms in from the doorway on the right, on the very periphery of the area dimply lit by the stone held by Gregorious. The little pests race towards the center of the room, surrounding Antonus and Kyle, their long teeth beared in a show of primal fear.

_Initiative: 8 Rats and Antonus (21), Soto (12), Arden (9), Xerxes  and Kyle (6), Kaine (5), Gregorious (4)_

_Antonus is up. Everyone should feel to post in any order and I'll string them together based on your initiative. I will do all the rolling._

Current Map:
 rr rr
 AKr
 r rr

X
SG
ArKa


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Trys hears the squeeking and pulls out a sunrod. He toss it into the rat swarm hoping to startle the beasts. After that he will pick a stone from his bag and arm his sling.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 4, 2007)

If there's room diagonally down and to the left, Antonus will make a withdraw action going 5' that way and then straight back to rejoin the main group, tumbling to attempt to avoid the attack of opportunity from the rat currently below him.

If this action is not possible, Antonus takes a total defense action.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

Khyl orders Canis to attack. The wolf moves to flank the rats with his master.
Khyl then unsheaths his scimitar and attacks.

OOC: 
Khyl's Actions
order Canis (free action)
unsheath scimitar (move action)
attack rats (standard action)
Canis's actions
Move to Flank with Khyl (move action)
attack rats (standard action)

Khyl's attack +3 hit 1d6+1 slashing damage
Canis's attack +5 hit 1d6+1 slashing damage


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 4, 2007)

Not wishing to tarnish his greatsword on the stone floor (these are ordinary rats, his greatsword will go right through them and clang and maybe chip on the stone floor), and not wishing to waste his 'talents', he will charge one of them, shifting his greatsword to the left hand, and smash with his adamantine fist. 
+4 (Charging (+2 to hit, +1 damage, -2 ac if I'm correct?)) slam 1d4+3, 20, x2
AC after charge: 15, though it is unlikely any of the rats can get through his DR. By the way, he' smashing the left one of the two to his right.
Before:
R RR

X
After:
R *R*R
 X


----------



## chod (Jan 4, 2007)

"Ish, you better keep out of this."
Ardan says some words before a ray shoots out from his fingertips at the closest rat. Immidiately afterwards, he pulls up his dagger.

OOC:
Speaking to Ish [Free Action]
Castin Ray of Frost [standard Action]
Draw Dagger [Move Action]


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 4, 2007)

Kaine closes to the nearest rat (or one attacking a wounded party member if that's the case on Kaine's initiative count) and attacks with a swift, low kick as a standard action. (Unarmed Strike: +2 melee, 1d6+2/x2 Bludgeoning)

If Kaine can't get through, he'll try Tumbling to the other side of the group of rats. (Tumble: +6; Mobility: +4 to AC for any Attacks of Opportunity caused by moving out of or within a threatened area)


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 4, 2007)

Gregorius charges his crossbow and aims at the rats. Tling!


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 4, 2007)

Antonus tumbles away from the rat swarm towards the party without incurring any bites as Soto's sunrod lands in the midst of the rats, illuminating Khyle and his wolf as well as the vermin.

The whispy puff of frozen air that emanated from Arden's hand strikes the floor next to the nearest (bottom left) rat, but only manages to agitate the creature more.

As Canis keeps it frome escaping, Kyle slices one rat (on the right). He hears a thud to his right as sees through the sunrod's illumination the bloddy spatter on the stone floor under the metal and crystal 'leg' of the warforged. Another rat goes flying as the long, nimble leg of the one who calls himself Kain sweeps upward, barely mising the floor, pumelling the creature in the stomach.

Gregorious's crossbow bolt misses any of the rats, splintering on the floor.

The rat rush towards the feet of Kyle and his companion, each recieving a painful bite on the leg as the vermin naw desperatly against their percieved attackers.

_Kyle and Canis each recieve 1 point damage. Antonis is up. Five rats remaining._


Current Map:
rr rr
 K C
r 
X Ka
A
SG
Ar


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 4, 2007)

_I know that theese poor animals are used by *them* as a cover, however if they are attacking us, they must die...._

Gregorious loads his crossbow and aims again for a rat.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 4, 2007)

His foot high above his head from the follow-through of his first attack, Kaine brings the heel down like a hammer on another one, then (if it's dead) moves to engage some more.

If Xerxes kills the one that Kaine currently threatens before Kaine's action, Kaine will move up and then attack.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto slings a stone at a rat in the back. "These may be good meat for dinner. Try not to bruse them too much." He says jokingly.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 4, 2007)

Grinning with pleasure at his acrobatic escape from the vicious beasts, Antonus looses a bolt at one of the rats above Khyl and reloads his bow.

OOC:
Attack, standard action, -2 total (2 - 4 for shooting into melee) (1d8, 19-20/x2)
Reload, move action


----------



## chod (Jan 5, 2007)

Not understanding why his spell didn't kill the rat, Arden decides to wait out and see if it is worth wasting more spells on the rats.

OOC:
Ardan will attack with his dagger, if a rat comes within 10-feet.
[Ready action with a 5ft step]
No other actions.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 5, 2007)

Antonus and Soto's bolts richochet off the floor, missing the rats.

OOC: Chod, you simply missed your ranged touch attack. Sorry about the deceptive discription. You can change your moves if  you wish before the others post. Once everyone else posts, I'll use whatever your last given move.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 5, 2007)

Xerxes is going to dash to the right, come around Kyle and his pup, then smash his boot down on the next rat. (Not a charge)


----------



## Asmor (Jan 5, 2007)

OOC:

Unless something complicates the situation, Antonus will continue shooting and then reloading his crossbow (including reloading it after the last rat is taken care of). If a rat approaches him and it's feasible, he'll take a 5-foot step backwards before firing.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 5, 2007)

Khyl swung his scimitar this way and that, yelling and growling as he did, hoping to distract the rats from, hopefully, a toothy demise.

OOC: Khyl will Aid Another Canis's attack roll.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 7, 2007)

The party continues their attempts to fend off the rats with sword, bolt, tooth, and limbs, resulting in another splatter of blood as Xerxes thick, hard leg comes down on another vermin.

Avoiding both Khyl's scimitar and Canis's fangs, the rats continue to attempt to naw their way to freedom, giving nasty bights to both the human and his pet in the process.

_Khyl takes 2 points damage; Canis takes 1. Soto is up. Four rats left._


Current Map:
rr r X
K C
r 
 Ka
A
SG
Ar

OOC: Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto dances away from any threats and looses another bullet at a rat.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 7, 2007)

Gregorius keeps using his crossbow, trying to end the threat as fast as possible.


----------



## chod (Jan 8, 2007)

Ardan decides to try the spell once more, and soon the same ray shoots out from his fingertips at the closes rat.

OOC:
Ok, no worries  Was away for the weekend, sorry if you have waited for me.

Casting Ray of Frost [standard Action]


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 8, 2007)

Xerxes just keeps grinding the little vermin underneath his adamantium heel.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 8, 2007)

More low kicks from Kaine's booted feet.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 9, 2007)

As the halfling's bolts bounces off the floor, the rat which Kaine that is the target of Kain's stomps suddenly becomes covered in frost, its movements frozen quite unnaturaly, while one of its kin is splattered against the rough hewn floor of the keep as the warforged continues its meticulous butchery.

_Khyl is up. Two rats left._

Current Map:

rr  X
K C

Ka
A
SG
Ar


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 10, 2007)

ooc: hero is up.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 10, 2007)

Xerxes is going to smash his boot down on the closest little rodent.
OOC: Know I already told of his plans, but thought I'd make sure. Don't want to waste a day for you to ask Xerxe's plan.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 10, 2007)

Khyl and Canis continue thier wolfpack tactics on the vermin.

OOC: Aid another to Canis' attack roll.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto puts his sling away and keeps his cudgle close just in case but it seems the warriors have it all well in hand. 
"Well now. That was interesting." He quips cracking a sly smile then giggling at his own joke.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 11, 2007)

Scimitar, tooth, and foot continue their assault on the remaining vermin, who are tenacious in their evasion and abilitiy to inflict wounds with their little teeth.

_Khyl takes 1 damage. Arden is up. 2 rats remaining._

OOC: Just to speed this up, I'll assume everyone is repeating their standard attack actions unless otherwise noted. Given that chod's pc is spell based, i'll ask for his input. Jeez these rolls have sucked.


----------



## chod (Jan 11, 2007)

Ardan decides to try the spell once more, and soon the same ray shoots out from his fingertips at the closes rat.

Casting Ray of Frost [standard Action]


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 11, 2007)

Another rats body stills as it is covered in a mystical sheet of frost and shatters, along with a more grisly crunch from its remaining kin as a large, non fleshy foot stomps down on it. The tumult dies down, and only the hissing wind and thunder of the storm raging behind you remains.

_Out of Initiative: Everyone recieves 50 xp. The three doors, one infront of you, one to your left, and one to your right, remain open._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto starts clapping from the doorway. "Wonderful! You all handled that like true warriors. I'll have a talk with the other merchants to see if we can't get you all a bit of discount on your future purchases." 
He jumps down from his perch, picks up his discarded sunrod, and walks over to the left most doorway and peers in


----------



## Asmor (Jan 11, 2007)

Antonus pokes one of the rats with his foot. "Someone mind helping me out with some light so I can take a look around?" He begins walking around, examining the surroundings.

OOC:
Search modifier +9


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 12, 2007)

You need enlightment? I'm here, youngling, tell me everything. - Gregorius chuckles and follows Antonus with the magical light.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 12, 2007)

Ignoring the pain from his the many nasty rat bites, Khyl checks on Canis. He cleans out the Wolf's wounds before murmuring a minor spell of healing.

Then he starts to treat his own wounds, cleaning them out as best he can before considering casting his only other curative on himself.

OOC: Heal check take 20 on Canis for 23. Then Cure Minor.
Heal check take 20 on Khyl for 23. Then Cure Light


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 12, 2007)

Xerxes scowls.
"There was no honor in slaying vermin. Perhaps there are more fouler beings in this place for me to test thine blade against."
He then decides to wait with Khyl, as he seems to be the most needing of protection. (Him and his wolf took the most damage in the battle)
He speaks to khyl. "Twould be best if you could heal yourself speedily... it looks as though our group is splitting up."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

"My dear Man. I hope you don't take my looking through this door way as my wandering off. Perish forbid I stay from your mighty for even one moment." Soto says and returns to Xerxes' side. "Please lead the way my fine metal friend." 



ooc: I just realised how much Soto sounds like Dr. Smith from Lost In Space. I like the image. ALOT!


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 12, 2007)

_Khyl: As you tend to you and your companion's wounds, you realize it will take atleast a few hours rest for both of you to fully heal, though your magic seems to be speeding the process._

OOC: Khyl regains 4 hp. Canis regains 1 hp.

_Antonus: Other than the three doors, there doesn't appear to be anything of interest within the chamber, though you do find fragments of one or more vase with equally partial scenes of battle, depicted with primitive looking stick figures._

_Soto: Beyond the leftmost door is a corridor 10 feet wide that ends somwhere beyond the range of your sunrod, only darkness visible from the doorway._

OOC: Let me know where and when you guys decide to move on.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 12, 2007)

"The halfling's got the right idea... The longer we dally, the longer the others are stuck out in the storm." Antonus begins walking towards the door Soto had been peering through.

OOC:
Unless someone stops him, Antonus will wander into the doorway, trying to stay quiet. Move silent +6.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 12, 2007)

Xerxes stares down at Khyl and notices the slow work at healing. "'I will be forced to leave you if you decide to stay here. I must contnue with the group."
He turns to Soto. 
"With or without nature man behindeth me, we must trudge on. The caravan does not have the luxury of waiting."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

"Lead the way my mitheral militia man." Soto says with a grin. 

Inside Trys thinks _"These people need someone to take charge. Disorganization like this will get someone killed."_


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 13, 2007)

Xerxes sighs and slaps his hand on his forhead.
"First of all, my skin beith of adamantium... and no matter what clever ancedote you come up with, that will not change. Secondly, I suppose I should alert you to my abilites. These crystals imbedded in me allow me to better channel psychic energy. And yes, I am a psychic, as impossible as that seems."
He grins. 
"Now that introudctions are done, I shall lead on."
Xerxes waits for a reply, than goes thorugh the left door.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 13, 2007)

_Correct assumption regarding the Warforged's crystals._

Kaine silently follows the Warforged.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Xerxes stares down at Khyl and notices the slow work at healing. "'I will be forced to leave you if you decide to stay here. I must contnue with the group."
> He turns to Soto.
> "With or without nature man behindeth me, we must trudge on. The caravan does not have the luxury of waiting."




"Something strange is going on. Usually the healing chant is more effective. Something seems to be interfering with it." He shakes his head. "The caravan may better off in the rain if such necromancy is at work."


OOC: Eww.  My Cure Light has a Minimum of 2 points. Healing only 1 from it bodes very ill.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 13, 2007)

Xerxes turns to Khyl, his foot already through the door.
"Then let's kill the source and be done with it!"


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Xerxes turns to Khyl, his foot already through the door.
> "Then let's kill the source and be done with it!"





"And what if the source is the poisoned earth itself? Not everything can be killed...But I see little choice but to press on. My wounds are clean and bound now."


----------



## Asmor (Jan 13, 2007)

Antonus turns to Xerxes and Khyl and chastises them with an annoyed whisper. "It's great that you guys are establishing the pecking order and all, but right now maybe a little bit of quiet's called for, eh? I got a bad feeling about what might be lurking in this place..."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 13, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Antonus turns to Xerxes and Khyl and chastises them with an annoyed whisper. "It's great that you guys are establishing the pecking order and all, but right now maybe a little bit of quiet's called for, eh? I got a bad feeling about what might be lurking in this place..."




"Yes I am sure our combat with a bunch of squeaking vermin did not already warn anything listening."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 13, 2007)

Xerxes scowls.
"Are you rats..." He points to the dead vermin on the ground. "or men? We have to clear this place for the caravan anyway, and we have precous little time to slinketh around. I say we meet whatever enemy lieth in waiting head on, and defeat it as quickly as possible."
He turns to Antonius. "And I really don't care who leadeth on, but seeing as how you seem too afraid to come forth, I am taking charge." He slams his fist into the wall, chipping rock. "But we don't have time for this! The caravan is being pelted by the weather as we qwabble. Let's get going and do our job so the good men and women may have a roof over their heads!"


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> "Something strange is going on. Usually the healing chant is more effective. Something seems to be interfering with it." He shakes his head. "The caravan may better off in the rain if such necromancy is at work."
> 
> 
> OOC: Eww.  My Cure Light has a Minimum of 2 points. Healing only 1 from it bodes very ill.




OOC: My bad. I thought I saw cure minor for both khyl and canis. Khyl is fully healed. (Regained 4 hp)


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 13, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Xerxes scowls.
> "Are you rats..." He points to the dead vermin on the ground. "or men? We have to clear this place for the caravan anyway, and we have precous little time to slinketh around. I say we meet whatever enemy lieth in waiting head on, and defeat it as quickly as possible."
> He turns to Antonius. "And I really don't care who leadeth on, but seeing as how you seem too afraid to come forth, I am taking charge." He slams his fist into the wall, chipping rock. "But we don't have time for this! The caravan is being pelted by the weather as we qwabble. Let's get going and do our job so the good men and women may have a roof over their heads!"




Modified Default Formation:


X
AKC

SG
ArKa


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 13, 2007)

The bickering party enters the door on the left. The numerous forms of magical illumination pierce the darkness of the short corridor beyond the doorway, roughly 10 feet wide, the worn remnants of some primitive scrawlings on the walls, too fragmented to have any real meaning to the explorers, the only phenomena to break up the monotony of stone. 

After a mere forty paces, the corridor opens into a similarly featurless room, roughly 45 feet from your left to right, and 35 feet to the far wall of the room which you face from the corridor mouth. The only object of interest in this chamber is a statue at the far end. It resembles a sarcophagus standing upright, except that the head of the figure carved upon its lid looks distored and seems to have tendrils instead of hair. A pair of batlike wings extends from its temples. 

_Khyl: You notice the slight movement of the tendrils..._

Suddenly, after the entire pary has entered the chamber, its eyes open, revealing the glow of green flames, and the head flies forward to attack!

_Initiative: Arden (20), Soto (18), Xerxes (13), Kaine (10), Anotnus (9), Unidentified Creature (7), Gregorious and Khyl (+ Canis) (3)._

_Surprise Round: Unidentified Creature, Khyl._

The strange, grotesque creature lets out a piercing shriek. The party (excepting Xerxes), can feel their mind begin to become muddled and then overcome by an incredible sense of fear. Your muscles tense, preventing you from acting. (Paralyzed - 7 rounds)

_Arden and Antonus: Because of either your peculiar position relative to the creature, or your rigorous constitution, you are able to resist the effect of the shriek. _ 

_Arden is up. Everyone except Arden, Antonus, and Xerxes is paralyzed._


Combat Map:

Cr


X
AKC

SG
ArKa


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapple*

Trys looks around and seeing the creature surpresses her instinct to run.  Soto tries sing a song of valor about the elves fight against the forces of the Giants helping to boost the bravery of his comrads, but finds himself unable to anything but watch in horror.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 13, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about the last minute edit, Argent.

OOC: Paper Bard, you didn't specify your skill mods in your statblock; i assumed a base ability mod for your spot check.


----------



## chod (Jan 13, 2007)

Barely overcoming the terrible shriek Ardan stays focused and soon a stream of magical energy shoots out from his fingertips, aiming straight at the flying creature. After that Ardan quickly pulls up his dagger should this creature come any closer.

OOC:
Cast Magic Missile [Standard Action]
Draw dagger [Move Action]


----------



## Asmor (Jan 14, 2007)

Antonus sizes the situation up and decides he needs to try to get to the other side of the creature.

OOC:
I'm going to try to get around to flank with Xerxes, assuming that he's engaged with the creature by the time my turn comes up. I don't want to provoke attacks of opportunity, though, so if I can't get behind it right away I'll move as far as I can and fire a crossbow bolt. If I can make it up to it, I'll take another move action to draw my rapier and that's it.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 14, 2007)

Kaine mentally pauses to reflect how easy his normally difficult isometric exercises have become when paralyzed, then focuses his ki on the task of ending this enchantment.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 15, 2007)

OOC:
I only write skill bonuses that I either have synergy with, a racial mod, or ranks in. Everything else is just ability mod.

IC
Xerxes charges the thing, swinging with his greatsword at the shreaking head, not caring if he cuts through the stone statue in the process. He does try to avoid it, but not if it means making an innacurate swing.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 15, 2007)

The manifestation of Arden's arcane power erupts as it makes contact with the creature, destroying the sarcophagus head that surrounds its form, falling in little pieces along the floor of the chamber, but the creature's horrible form is quickly encased in an explosion of green fire. It shrieks as a result, this time in agony as opposed to aggression; both the awful flames and sounds become more intense as the blade of the warforged's greatsword comes down over the thing's 'head'; for a brief moment the flames consuming the monster seem to take a fang shape similar to the symbol of the Keeper before they finally burn out, leaving no trace of the creature.

With the monster gone, the unholy fear gripping most of the party dissipates.

_Out of initiative. End of paralysis. Everyone receives 50xp. The sarcophagus remains, albeit headless._

OOC: Short and sweet. Nice.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 15, 2007)

Xerxes spins his greatsword in his hands once and in a fluid motion, sheathes it on his back.
"That's why I'm in front." He turns to the mage. "Good work. We have slain the beast. Let's check this room for valuables and make sure there isn't any more critters before we go."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2007)

Well...that was fast, I suppose....hehe.... - Gregorius speaks. Shall we search here around? We could find something useful.


----------



## chod (Jan 15, 2007)

"With my skills it is no wonder it was fast" Ardan grins, and then start searching the room.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 15, 2007)

"Umm, am I the only one just a tiny bit freaked out by the whole flying shrieky head thingie?? What the hell was that thing?!?"

After settling down a bit, Antonus searches the room, paying special attention to the sarcophagus.

OOC:
Search +9. If nothing is found on the sarcophagus from a quick check, I'll take 20.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*



			
				Asmor said:
			
		

> "Umm, am I the only one just a tiny bit freaked out by the whole flying shrieky head thingie?? What the hell was that thing?!?"



Soto shakes his head and says "Um... No you are NOT alone." He wanders over to the sarcophagus and looks around to see if anyone is watching.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 16, 2007)

Xerxes looks at the less brave members of the party. "I fear I am unable to relate to your fear of that thing. Perhaps it is my metal nature, but I did not feel anything out of the ordinary from that thing's shreaking, though I can surmise that it adversely affected you. The only thing I noticed is that it was rather demonic in appearance, perhaps something not of this world. I am probably wrong, however."


----------



## Asmor (Jan 16, 2007)

"...and demonic flying heads are just par for the course for you? You'll have to excuse me... Worst I ever faced was an ugly gambler who'd somehow got the impression I was cheating him. This place gives me a bad, bad feeling... Maybe we should leave and find some other shelter for the caravan." Antonus turns and mumbles under his breath, "Never did figure out how Sharkie discovered the cards were marked..."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 16, 2007)

Xerxes points to his back incredulously. "Dost thou think I would be walking around with enough weapons to fill an armory if I didst not have to use them? I have fought several battles in my time.... short as it has been."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto shakes his head and "tisk tisks"
"Surely there is a better way to use this time gentlemen. Let us continue to rout out any further nastyness." The halfling says as he searches the sarcophagus.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 16, 2007)

Kaine focuses on any lurking shadows rather than his companions' chatter. He's ready for anything to jump out of the sarcophagus as well.

[sblock=OOC Actions]More Spot and Listen. Kaine will leave Search checks to those with ranks in it.[/sblock]


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 16, 2007)

The room is largly barren. When the party opens the broken sarcophagus, there is nothing but a mound of dust collected at the things feet...and something shiny. Upon closer inspection. it appears to be a ring, studded with a large cloudy stone.

_Gregorious: You recognize the stone in the ring as a Khyber dragonshard, the suppossed remnants of one of the three progenitor dragons that compose the world. Such stones are typically used in the magic of binding._


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 16, 2007)

Dear misters, this is a dragonshard ... it's used for magic binding. We may sell it for some good price, or we may as well keep it.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 16, 2007)

Xerxes shrugs nonchalantly. "It's not one of these." He points to one of the crystals imbedded into his hide. "So I care little."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Trys' mind reels._ A dragonshard! And the old codger is acting as if it's nothing out of the ordinary!_ 
Soto walks over to Gregorious and holds his hand out. "May I see that Sir? I may be able to tell you more about it. I am after all a merchant."

ooc: if he gives Soto the item he'll cast detect magic.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 17, 2007)

Xerxes looks more intently at the crystal. If a metal-man can have a look of shock on his face, it's on Xerxes'. "Hold thee a second. Dragonshard you said?" He scratches his head idly. "That's pretty rare, right? Important too. I can't figure out how, however. Something must be wrong with my memory."
OOC: Glimpse of hidden persona in Xerxes. Everyone knows about dragonshards in eberron, so not Metagaming.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 17, 2007)

<Of couse, take it> Gregorius hands the crystal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapple*

Soto takes the ring and moves a bit away from the others. He holds the ring up to his mouth and sings an old song in Draconic calling up the magic in the ring. 
Once the rhyme is sung and he has examined the dragonshard, he will use the extended harmonies of the song to search the room for more possible magics.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 17, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Soto takes the ring and moves a bit away from the others. He holds the ring up to his mouth and sings an old song in Draconic calling up the magic in the ring.
> Once the rhyme is sung and he has examined the dragonshard, he will use the extended harmonies of the song to search the room for more possible magics.




_Soto: You sense a faint magical aura coming off the ring, though you are unable to discern what type of magic is involved, having no academic magical aptitude (i.e. no spellcraft modifier). There are no other traces of magic in the chamber._

OOC: Let me know when you guys are prepared to move on. There were two other doors leading out of the first chamber.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 17, 2007)

Xerxes sighs. "Are we ready to go now?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto hands back the ring to Gregarious and says, "Well it's enchanted all right. But I'm no wizard so I'm not sure what it does."

The hobbit starts walking back to the main room. "Coming? We have a lot to do and the weather is not going to cooperate."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 17, 2007)

"Yeah, let's go. By the way, do you theink we'll get any reward from that commander-in-chief guy?"


----------



## Asmor (Jan 18, 2007)

Antonus follows silently, a little shaken.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 18, 2007)

Khyl followed as well. Characteristically silent, though the normally fearless Shifter was still somewhat shaken by the Magick Induced Fear. Unused to the sensation he visibly tried to shake it off, like a dog coming in from the rain.

"A Dragonshard Ring? A Rare and Wondrous find..."

OOC: Ice knocked out my power lines...Sorry guys.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 18, 2007)

Xerxes sidesteps the others to place himself in the lead. He heads straight towards the door on the othher side of the room. (We went in the left door, so now he's going in the right befre going in the one in front of the entrance)


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 18, 2007)

The party makes their way out of the sarcophagus room and trudges back towards the main entrance chamber, a wide radius of illumination followng them. The sounds of the storm raging outside seem even more ferocious. Xerxes at the head the party (I assume) crosses the main chamber through the right doorway. After 50 steps along a ten foot wide corridor, they come upon another room.

This room is empty save for dust and a single, small stone chest in the center of the floor. Evidently no one has disturbed this chamber for many years.

OOC: For expediency sake, I assumed everyone was going to take Xerxes' lead. Let me know if this wasn't the case. I assumed the standard marching formation.


----------



## chod (Jan 18, 2007)

"Well, what are we waiting for? Should we not open the chest?" Ardan asks excited.

_We got a dragonshard in that sarcophagus, who knows what may be in that chest!_


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2007)

"Let me check it first....or if one of you doesn't fear traps, he should feel free to go ahead.....ok, I'll check it first"


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 18, 2007)

Xerxes martches up, slides his fingers into any groove he can find, and attempts to heave the chest open. If it is locked, he will step aside and allow the thief to do his work.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 19, 2007)

"Whoa! Hold up big guy! You trying to get us all killed?!?" Antonus sprints to grab the Warforged's arm and stop it before he can touch the chest. "Noone just leaves a chest lying around! Let me give it a quick check in case it's trapped or something." The lanky adventurer snaps his head back and forth, eliciting loud pops, and then laces his fingers together to cause another long string of pops. "Lucky for you guys, trapped goodie boxes just happen to be one of my specialties."

OOC:
Antonus searches the treasure chest.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 19, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> "Whoa! Hold up big guy! You trying to get us all killed?!?" Antonus sprints to grab the Warforged's arm and stop it before he can touch the chest. "Noone just leaves a chest lying around! Let me give it a quick check in case it's trapped or something." The lanky adventurer snaps his head back and forth, eliciting loud pops, and then laces his fingers together to cause another long string of pops. "Lucky for you guys, trapped goodie boxes just happen to be one of my specialties."
> 
> OOC:
> Antonus searches the treasure chest.




OOC: How much time are you going to take to search it. I.e. are you taking 10 or 20?


----------



## Asmor (Jan 19, 2007)

OOC: Just a plain old check. 1d20+9 (I think that's my skill modifier)...


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 19, 2007)

_Antonus: After a minute of inspecting the chest, you are unable to find any hint of a trap._


----------



## Asmor (Jan 19, 2007)

"Huh. Waddaya know, guess we lucked out." Antonus stands up and steps back, gesturing to Xerxes. "After you."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 19, 2007)

Xerxes turns to the thief. "I had it under control. We don't have time to search every conceivable danger throughouly, and since I am the most resistant to damage, I open the chest. OK?"
He proceeds with opening the darn thing.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 19, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Xerxes turns to the thief. "I had it under control. We don't have time to search every conceivable danger throughouly, and since I am the most resistant to damage, I open the chest. OK?"
> He proceeds with opening the darn thing.




As Xerxes lifts the chest's lid, a spray of darts rains down hard from the chamber ceiling in a 10ft radius around the chest, barely missing Antonus. One dart ricochets off of Xerxes adamantium armor, causing no damage.

Inside the chest, the party finds a simple leather headband studded with small iron rivets, two pearls, and a small bag.

_Everyone recieves 50xp. Upon inspection of the bag, you will find that it contains 100 gp._

_Gregorious and Soto: You recognize the headband as a magical impliment long used by civilized human cultures in Khovair as a means to ward off enchantments._


OOC: One more doorway left.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

puling the dart out of his cloak that had pinned it to the floor Soto says "Oh Fancy! That headband is an enchanted item. It should fetch a pretty copper on the open market."

He turns on his heal and starts walking to the middle doorway. "Coming?"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 19, 2007)

"Yep, we should fetch a pretty copper. However, let us check WELL the next locked chest, ok?" - Gregorius smiles and follows Soto. He seems a little bit more normal now, after the risks of the adventure.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 19, 2007)

"Hunh, I always forget to check the rim... Righto, no harm no foul. So, what's in the bag?" After the bag is opened, Antonus exclaims, "Oooh! Shiny!"


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 19, 2007)

Xerxes points to the circlet.
"May I have this?"
He then gives the rest of the loot to Soto.


----------



## chod (Jan 20, 2007)

"I want my piece too, hand over some gold coins Antonus" Ardan says demanding.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

"Not now. We need to finish the mission and then we can distribute the gains. Have you no heart? Those people in the caravan need shelter." Soto says with probably more disdain than he needs.


----------



## chod (Jan 20, 2007)

Ardan grumphs before he finally reluctantly nods his head.
"Well, should we at least get going then?"


----------



## Asmor (Jan 20, 2007)

"You seem trustworthy, why don't you hold onto them," Antonus says as he tosses the bag of coins to Trys. "I'm gonna go check that other door in case it's trapped..." Antonus heads back to check the third door in the room with the sarcophagus.

OOC: Just for the sake of expediency, is it okay to assume that I do a search check (just a regular one) on every door or chest we come to?


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 20, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> "You seem trustworthy, why don't you hold onto them," Antonus says as he tosses the bag of coins to Trys. "I'm gonna go check that other door in case it's trapped..." Antonus heads back to check the third door in the room with the sarcophagus.
> 
> OOC: Just for the sake of expediency, is it okay to assume that I do a search check (just a regular one) on every door or chest we come to?




_Antonus: After a careful search of the door facing the tower entrance, you find not hint of a trap._

OOC: I was about to suggest that. We will assume the search checks. If anybody else has some action they want 'automated', let me know.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 20, 2007)

OOC: I'll give everyone until monday to post, specifically Enforcer and Hero. I don't want to begin another encounter until i'm sure everyone is still around. Those who don't post by that time will be put on 'guard' duty before the encounter begins, though I will fit them when they're back.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 21, 2007)

Xerxes shrugs and places the circlet on his adamantium brow. If anyone protests he will say. "Just for now...If you want it when we're done, then so be it."

He leads the group to the final door and waits for the theif to signal all-clear. He will tell everyone to setp back and open it warily.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 21, 2007)

Khyl shook his head at the rampant display of greed. It seemed to him at least everyone was clamoring for the booty. 

At the all clear sign for traps he rests his hand upon the Warforged's shoulder _before_ he opens the door, and gives the door a listen by pressing a Lupine ear to the portal.

OOC: Listen +6


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 21, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Khyl shook his head at the rampant display of greed. It seemed to him at least everyone was clamoring for the booty.
> 
> At the all clear sign for traps he rests his hand upon the Warforged's shoulder _before_ he opens the door, and gives the door a listen by pressing a Lupine ear to the portal.
> 
> OOC: Listen +6




_Khyl: You hear no sign of movement beyond the door._

OOC: Start the final lap tommorow.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 21, 2007)

Well? Do you hear anything moving? - whispers Gregorius. The old man has an almost spectral presence due to his white hair floating in the shadowed room.

[sblock=ooc]Gregorius will also do a search check on each door and chest. Two is better than one  [/sblock]


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 22, 2007)

OOC: Now waiting on Enforcer....


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 22, 2007)

_If they do not cease squabbling over trinkets, this mission will become more dangerous than need be._

"The headband is unimportant compared to the safety of our caravan. Or have you forgotten that there are innocent people waiting for us make this place available for shelter from the storm? Surely you have had to work with a unit before, warforged...", Kaine says, his tone of voice even and controlled.

He then motions for the metal man to lead on.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 22, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Well? Do you hear anything moving? - whispers Gregorius. The old man has an almost spectral presence due to his white hair floating in the shadowed room.




Khyl shook his head.
"It is silent, though I sense danger is near." he nodded to Xerxes.
"Be wary."


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 22, 2007)

Xerxes grunts. "I simply took this headband because it might help us clear this place. I don't know what it is, but it's magical. Like I said, if you want it, you're free to take it and al the other loot after we're through with this. I really don't care much for loot unless it's a weapon anyway." He shrugs. "So don't assume greed where it does not exhist."


----------



## chod (Jan 22, 2007)

"As long as I get my piece of the coins all is ok. Lead on Khyl." Ardan says impatiently, like he would like to get his golden coins as fast as he can.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 22, 2007)

Xerxes motions everyone away and opens the final door once everyone is ready.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 22, 2007)

Antonus takes position well behind the warforged and tensely holds his crossbow trained at the doorway.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 22, 2007)

After their bickering subsides, the party continues on. Beyond the center doorway, the party finds another corridor, which ends after about 200 paces. The long stone hall ends in a stone chamber furnished only with cracked, moldering tables on which lie rusted implements of iron. Rain falls into the middle of the room from a one foot square shaft in the ceiling which must reach up to the roof of the structure. A drain in the center of hte floor allows the water to escape, but old, dark stains suggest that it was used to carry away other fluids long ago. There is a doorway on the far side of the room, 50 feet from the party.

_Khyl, Kaine, and Arden: From beyond that far doorway, you can hear the clink of armor and rustle of weapons._

Suddenly, from the doorway on the far side of the room step two burly humanoids. Each stands more than  6ft tall and has feral eyes and flat facial features, and is covered in leather armor studded with painted red plates of iron; each brandishes a shortsword and small shield. You all recognize the creatures as hobgoblins. With a roar, the two draw they weapons and charge.

_Soto: From the style of their armor, you can tell these are not the city goblinoids of the Five Nations, but rather member of the more 'barbaric', ancient tribes of Darguun._

_Surprise Round: Kaine (22), Khyl (10), Arden a Hobgoblins (9). Kaine is up. The hobgoblins are 25ft away from Xerxes, the frontmost member of the party. The room is 50ft x 50ft._



_Regular Initiative: Kaine (22), Antonus (18), Gregorian (17), Soto (15), Khyl (10), Arden and Hobgoblins (9), Xerxes (5)._


Combat Map:

HH





X
AKC

SG
ArKa


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 22, 2007)

If Kaine can charge (not sure if party blocks or not, how wide is the corridor?), he'll charge the hobgoblin on the right with a stunning fist attack (which can be described as a flying kick to the hobgoblin's face). If not, he'll move 30' forward and fire a sling bullet at the one on the right.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 22, 2007)

Antonus keeps his crossbow levelled at the hobgoblins, but will not attack unless they attack him or one of his allies.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 23, 2007)

Canis the wolf burst forward with surprising speed he leapt onto one of the Hobs and tried to bring it down. Khyl tried his best to keep up with his a ally.

OOC: Canis charges, he gets a free trip as well, Khyl double moves behind him


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 23, 2007)

<Furred humanoids! Kill!!!!> - Gregrius moves into a good position and fires with his crossbow


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto moves to the far right and presses against the wall affording him the best possible shot with his sling. Once he has gotten where he's going he will start to sing. His deep baritone is rich and warm filling his comrads with courage 

ooc: Inspire Courage.


----------



## chod (Jan 23, 2007)

Ardan draws his dagger, and decide to cast a spell once again and moments later the same missile as earlier shoots out of his hands.

OOC:
Draw Dagger
Cast Magic Missile


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 23, 2007)

Kaine and Canis, with Khyl not far behind rushes towards the goblin. Kaine jumps a few feet infront of his intended, his foot high and aiming for its face, but his foot only collides against the flailing door behind the creature as it ducks under the kick, while Canis bared teeth come down near the other goblin's face, leaving red streeks where the teeth chew into skin as the wolf collides full on, dropping the (left) goblin to the ground. It attempts to dislodge the wolf by poking wildly at it with his blade, but is unable to connect before Ardan's mystical energy explodes against its neck, searing its leather armor, causing the goblin to go limp.

The other goblin, after letting loose a battlecry in a language none of you understand, makes a sideways slash with his blade, causing a warm red line to form on Kaine's arm.

_Kaine takes 4 damage._

_Kaine is up. Regular initiative. One goblin remaining._

Combat Map:

-H
CKa
K



X
A

SG
Ar


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 23, 2007)

Kaine lashes out at the remaining hobgoblin with a swift combination of punches, doing his best to ignore the pain his wound causes him.

OOC: Flurry of Blows on the last one standing.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 23, 2007)

The remaining goblin ducks and dodges tenaciously, avoiding both Kaine's fists as well as Gregorious' and Antonus' crossbow bolts, which lodge in the door and walls behind the goblin. 

Suddenly, in the midst of the melee, the party's spirits begin to rise as Soto's melodic vocals float through the half lit chamber.

_Everyone gets +1 on attack and damage roles._

_Khyl is up._


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 23, 2007)

OOC: Hooray Flurry of Misses!


----------



## Asmor (Jan 23, 2007)

Feeling oddly inspired, Antonus quickly takes aim and releases another bolt at the remaining enemy.

OOC: Reload and fire.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 24, 2007)

Xerxes grins. And Manifests Psionic Weapon. He will use his own internal PP, not the crystals.
He will then attack the nearest hobgoblin with a vicous cross-slash.


----------



## chod (Jan 24, 2007)

_I must save my powers, it is not worth using them all on this little creature._ 

Ardan also feels a strange effect from the song Soto sings. Ardan will await the situation, but will attack with his dagger should the hobogoblin come much nearer Ardan.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 24, 2007)

Canis moves forward and lets his master move to attack as well. Both unleash savagery upon the remaining humanoid.

OOC: Both Canis and Khyl move 5' step so both threaten Goblin.
Both attack.


fixed typo


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 24, 2007)

Flurry of Blows one more time for Kaine.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 25, 2007)

Canis attacks the remaining hobgoblin as it is locked in combat with Kaine from its right, mawing its right arm and Khyl's scimitar, with a smooth motion, open's a long, gushing sidways wound on the humanoid's neck. It drops it shortsword shortly before collapsing to the chamber floor.

_End of Initiative. Everyone recives 50 xp. A search reveals nothing in the room except what's on the hobgoblins' corpses. Aside from the aformentioned armor and shortswords, the goblins also each carry a javelin. One hobgoblin also carry's a heavy leather kidney belt with brass studs and large buckles on both sides; the buckle has a worn imprint. Your light reveals a staircase immediatly beyond the door from which the hobgoblins emerged._

_Gregorion, Arden, and Soto: From your various historical or arcane expertise, you recognize the imprint on the belt as that of House Orien, the belt likely a vessal for a magical strength augmentation that the House has long used to make their baggage handlers more capable of hefting goods onto wagons._

OOC: Paper Bard, I'm of course assuming you didn't spend the power points.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

"Well done! Now we keep moving, the enchantment from my song will last only a moment more."  Soto says and motions for the others to go up the stairs.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 25, 2007)

Gregorius tosses the belt to the front-line fighters. Try it and tell me what you feel. And by, the way, did I present myself? I'm Gregorius. It's a pleasure to meet you. As long as you are agents of the cats. But if you are, I don't really blame you: you are just innocent mental slaves, and you don't even know it. I feel sorry for you. Now, shall we move on?


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 25, 2007)

Turning to Khyl, Kaine asks, "Do you have another one of those healing spells?"


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 25, 2007)

<bump>


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 25, 2007)

Xerxes begins to unlock the partitioned part of his brain, then sees the last enemy fall to the ground and thinks better of it.
He scowls as he ignores the tossed bag. "It would be best if somebody else took it. I'm perfectly fine how I am." Everybody notices that he has stopped talking in Old Common. Where once his speech contained fragments of it, there is none anymore.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 26, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Turning to Khyl, Kaine asks, "Do you have another one of those healing spells?"




"My...abilities are somewhat limited in regards to healing. I believe I have exhausted the healing power of the Earth that I can draw upon. Is anyone else skilled in healing?"  he looks to the group.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 26, 2007)

OOC: Let me know when everyone is ready to proceed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

"Antonus? Maybe you should lead the way here. Check for unwanted foes?" Soto suggests pointing up the stairs.


----------



## chod (Jan 26, 2007)

"Lead on, I have no need for rest yet." Ardan then bits his underlip "..And well done guys, nice fighting."


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 26, 2007)

"I understand. I will endeavor to remain useful despite my injuries," he replies, his voice absent of any sign of pain.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 26, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Antonus? Maybe you should lead the way here. Check for unwanted foes?" Soto suggests pointing up the stairs.




"Hmm? Oh, right. Sure. Wait here, I'll check up ahead." Antonus seems distracted, as if he was lost in thought, and then proceeds up the stairs, careful to be as quiet as possible.

OOC: Antonus will be moving silently and searching as he proceeds.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 26, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> "Hmm? Oh, right. Sure. Wait here, I'll check up ahead." Antonus seems distracted, as if he was lost in thought, and then proceeds up the stairs, careful to be as quiet as possible.
> 
> OOC: Antonus will be moving silently and searching as he proceeds.




_Antonus: You start up the stairway, which loops upward around a central cylinder, about 100ft in diameter, of stone, making up the inner wall of the tower. Your silent footsteps leave no echo as the the soft light from torches, presumably maintained by the slain goblinoids, illuminates the dank stones. The staircase ends about 300ft above the rest of the party, presumably near the top of the tower; you see a small chamber beyond the inner wall whose wooden door lies on the staircase. The smell of dust pervades the air, and the sound of thunder is muted here. Numerous body-shaped lumps are visible through the doorway, each wrapped carefully in layers of grey thread like woven mummies._


----------



## Asmor (Jan 26, 2007)

Assuming he doesn't have any reason to think he's being observed, Antonus will take as thorough a look around as he can without actually entering the room (i.e. at most peeking his head through the doorway) and then will return back down to tell everyone what he saw.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 26, 2007)

Antonus shifts around the doorway so as to get a better look at the room. It is a small room, 20ft by 20ft in dimensions and 10ft from floor to ceiling, and there is a rotting wooden ladder near the back leading up to another chamber. Near one side of the room, Antonus can spot a large form, a hobgoblin like those just encountered, hanging from the ceiling, sustained in that position by the same grey threads encasing the forms on the floor. The rogue then descends back down the staircase to inform the party of what he has seen.

OOC: You all now have access to the information provided in my last two posts.


----------



## chod (Jan 28, 2007)

"What are we waiting for? Were you not saying that we had to hurry up to secure shelter for the coach? Someone lead the way."


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 28, 2007)

Khyl was tempted to say _You First_ but bit his tongue and started off in the path Antonus indicated.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 28, 2007)

The party ascends the stairway, finding themselves infront of the doorway found by Antonus.

_Soto: The faint torchlight glints off of something, a silky substance, extending all over the doorway. Like spider's webbing...._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto grabs the arm of the lead person and says, "I'm assuming I don't have to tell you about the spiders in there but one has laid a thread across the door to malert them to intruders."


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 28, 2007)

OOC: Assuming standard formation with Xerxes in the lead.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 29, 2007)

_<bump>_


----------



## Asmor (Jan 29, 2007)

Antonus follows along...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto takes one of the torches from the walls just incase something spits webs at him.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 30, 2007)

Kaine draws a pair of shuriken and follows the Warforged.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 31, 2007)

ooc: just waiting on paper bard. if he doesn't respond by tommorow, I'll assume the party is going through the door.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 1, 2007)

Khyl cautiously follows, looking to the high corners of the room in case something drops down.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey! Wait for a minute. - Gregorius concentrates and a greenish aura appears around his crossbow. After a minute, he opens his eyes and seems ready to go.

[sblock=ooc]bane weapon: goblinoids on the crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 2, 2007)

Modified Marching Order:


A
KC

SG
ArKa

X

OOC: Xerxes will stand guard in wait of the caravan until the party requires his help, or Paper Bard posts.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 2, 2007)

The party climbs the remaining steps and tentativly enters the room.

_Antonus: As Antonus steps into the room, the front of the rogue's body becomes sticky with some sort of film. He has trouble moving his limbs but very slowly._

OOC: Antonus is entangled. Can't move beyond the doorway. -2 to attack rolls and -4 on dexterity checks.

_Antonus: As you struggle with the webbing, you notice. the twitching of chitined legs._

Throught he doorway, the party sees a bug..a spider...of enormous size drop from the ceiling onto its eight large legs. A loud hissing emenates from the large vermin.

_Surprise Initiative:Medium Monstrous Spider (14), Antonus (12)_

The spider scitters along the 10ft seperating it and Antonus and sicks its fangs into the rogue's leg. Though the bite is painfull, and more frightening numbness spreads over his body.

_Antonus takes 2 hp damage and 2 Strength ability damage._ 

_Antonus is up. He can still attack, though he can't move out of the doorway. To get through the doorway, the party with have to cut him out of the webbing._


_Regular Initiative: Arden (15), Medium Monstrous Spider (14), Antonus (12), Kaine (10) and Gregorious (10), Soto (6), Khyl and Canis (5)_

Combat Map:

S
A
KC

SG
ArKa


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 2, 2007)

OOC: It's been a slow week. I hope everyone could hang on, though I understand if some had to drop.


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 2, 2007)

Kaine tries to line up an unhindered shot for his shuriken and lets fly. (just one shuriken)


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 2, 2007)

Khyl chants in gutteral growls, finally letting loose a wolf-like howl. A wolf, not unlike Canis appears behind the spider and attacks.

OOC: exchange aspect of the wolf, for spontaneous summon nature's ally. Summon a wolf behind spider so both Antonus and wolf will enjoy a flanking bonus. Wolf attacks spider. +5 attack 1d6+1 damage, trip check if it hits.


----------



## Asmor (Feb 3, 2007)

Antonus screams like a little girl and throws his hands in front of his face, trying to ward off the spider.

[sblock=ooc]Total defense action, +4 ac[/sblock]


----------



## chod (Feb 3, 2007)

Ardan quickly shoots out a orb of acid straight at the spider. Then with a fast movement draws his dagger.
"Die creep!"

OOC: Acid Splash and Draw Weapon.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 3, 2007)

The little fizzing blob strikes the spider's black carapice, staining it with burning yellows and greens. The thing lets out a screach before leaping at Antonus again, it's fangs barely missing the flinching rogue. Kain's shurikan richochets off the floor near the one set of spider feet.

_Gregorious is up. Same map._

OOC: Remember, you each have 5 Action Points to spend this level if things get hairy.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 4, 2007)

Goblinoids, huh? Crap...
Gregorius shoots at the spider


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 4, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Goblinoids, huh? Crap...
> Gregorius shoots at the spider




OOC: The webbing was a subtle hint....


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 4, 2007)

Gregorious' bolt gets trapped in the fine webbing seperating the party form the monstrous spider.

_Soto is up. Happy Super Bowl Day!_


OOC: Argent hasn't been on for a few days. I'll give until late tommorow night or Tuesday to post before we move on.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 5, 2007)

<bump for Soto>


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 6, 2007)

Soto waves his crossbow erratically in an attempt to get a bead on the spider as an explosion of mystical light behind the vermin fades to reveal a large wolf, its teeth bared as it snaps at the spider; the monsterous arachnid flinches away and turns on the wolf.

_Arden is up._


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 6, 2007)

Kaine will move in and try to explode the thing's head with a well-aimed fist. [ooc: action point]


----------



## chod (Feb 6, 2007)

Ardan moves up to the spider, stabbing it with his dagger. He then in one swift move, moves back from the spider.


----------



## Asmor (Feb 6, 2007)

Hoping that his friends have distracted the horrible arachnid, Antonus quickly grabs his rapier and tries to hack through the thick webbing.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 6, 2007)

Arden and Kaine attacks fail as they are unable to break through the webbing, Arden's dagger. The spider attempts to bite the summoned wolf as Antonus, through deft work with his rapier and a show of strength (20 on str roll), is able to break free, leaving a 5ft hole in the spider's spindles. Arden's dagger drops to the floor.


_Gregorious is up. Antonus is now free from the webbing. Same map._


----------



## chod (Feb 7, 2007)

Ardan quickly picks up his dagger, and attacking the spider again. Certain to end its life now.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 7, 2007)

_bump for Nightbreeze_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2007)

*Trys: Soto Grabapples*

Soto drops his crossbow and begins to sing again.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 8, 2007)

Gregorius puts his crossbow to use, again.

[sblock=occ]As this is the only action I can do, assume I do it even if don't post  [/sblock]


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 8, 2007)

Kaine takes a moment to focus his energy, just an instant really, and lashes out with a fast, fierce side-thrust kick.

[sblock=OOC]Action Point on the Str roll to break through the webbing this time, rather than on the attack. Also, since I didn't break through last round did I use up an action point or no? I never got to attack it looks like but I wasn't sure.[/sblock]


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 8, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> Kaine takes a moment to focus his energy, just an instant really, and lashes out with a fast, fierce side-thrust kick.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Action Point on the Str roll to break through the webbing this time, rather than on the attack. Also, since I didn't break through last round did I use up an action point or no? I never got to attack it looks like but I wasn't sure.[/sblock]




OOC: The webbing is considered broken. I assumed you didn't use the Action Point.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 8, 2007)

As Gregorious lets loose another bolt near the feet of Antonus and the spider, Soto's song enters the ears of our heroes, causing them to feel inspired.

_Khyl is up. +1 to attack and damage rolls for as long as Soto sings. I am assuming Soto is expending as Action Point given that he has already made use of his 1/day bardic music ability._


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 9, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> As Gregorious lets loose another bolt near the feet of Antonus and the spider, Soto's song enters the ears of our heroes, causing them to feel inspired.
> 
> _Khyl is up. +1 to attack and damage rolls for as long as Soto sings. I am assuming Soto is expending as Action Point given that he has already made use of his 1/day bardic music ability._




With so many attackers in his way, Khyl did not risk using his bow on the thing. Instead he attempted to move into a position to help whomever attacked it next.

OOC: Aid another on attack


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 9, 2007)

OOC: From now on, everyone feel free to follow Nightbreeze's lead and give me a general attack 'strategy' if you have one in mind. If there is a dramatic development in the battle, I'll give you a chance to give input. This should speed up when actions are likely repetitive.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 9, 2007)

As the magically summoned wolf disappeares, Arden slips by Antonus and swings his dagger at the spider, lopping off one leg, leading to a screach and a snap from the creature's fangs, which barely miss the mage's leg.


_Antonus is up._


Combat Map:

ArS
A
KC

SG
Ka​


----------



## Asmor (Feb 9, 2007)

Antonus deftly stabs at the spider.

OOC: Attack with rapier. Repeat as neccessary.


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 9, 2007)

Kaine starts attacking with deft combinations of punches and kicks.

OOC: Flurry of Misses, also repeat as necessary until the spider is dead or Kaine gets injured even more.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 9, 2007)

OOC: Both Khyl and Canis will aid another for Antonus. On for ac one for attack.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 10, 2007)

Antonus' rapier slices through the spider's mandible just before Kain's flurry of punches fall on the creature's chitin hide, one devasting punch breaking through a joint between the head and torso. The spider's legs give immediatly, and it collapses to the ground, flinching..and then not.

_Out of initiative. Everyone recieves 60xp. _ 

A search of the room by Antonus finds a large amount of weapons and armor on the webbed bodies, mostly old, broken, and useless. But...below the body of the hobgoblin dangling from the ceilling, you find a bag (containing 75gp) and a small pearl.

_Gregorious and Ardan: You recognize the pearl as a focus used by mages to recall spells forgotten. Given the size of this pearl, it is likely only used to recall cantrips, and infrequently at that...(0-level pearl of power, can be used to recall on 0-level spell once per day)._

Also on the floor below the goblin, Antonus discovers a parchment, written in immaculate Common that one wouldn't expect from a goblinoid. On the back of the parchment is a map, outlining what appeares to be this area of northeastern Breland. The Orien trade road and New Cyre are clearly marked, and, in red ink, a place near a twist in the trade road is labled 'Goblin Burial Fort'. This is likely to the structure you are standing in.

On the back of the parchment, there is a note that reads:

_Dear Darax,

This be a map of the trade road...I believe the tower marked would be perfect for our purposes; it overlooks the trade road so that any caravan could clearly be seen from the tower. It hasn't been searched in years, so you might even find some of the ancient relics your people are known for. I suggest you send your men there, but, regardless of how it is accomplished, the Cyrans MUST be denied their trade.

Signed,

Mr. Copper_​
The ladder near the back of the chamber still awaits...

OOC: Almost there. Get those action points ready.


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 10, 2007)

_King Boranel has decreed that the Cyrans be allowed refuge in Breland. This Mr. Copper may seek to disrupt relations between Breland and the Cyran refugees. I will report this to my handler when able._


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 11, 2007)

Gregorius reads the letter, too, and shrugs <Who cares? Have we finished exploring everything, by the way?>


----------



## Asmor (Feb 11, 2007)

Antonus examines the ladder, putting a little weight on it to make sure it seems sturdy enough.

OOC: Could you describe where the ladder leads? I.e. is it a ledge, an opening, a door, etc? If it's something I could easily peek through, I'll make a move silently check and climb up to survey.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 11, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Antonus examines the ladder, putting a little weight on it to make sure it seems sturdy enough.
> 
> OOC: Could you describe where the ladder leads? I.e. is it a ledge, an opening, a door, etc? If it's something I could easily peek through, I'll make a move silently check and climb up to survey.




The ladder leads through an opening in the ceiling of the chamber you are currently in. The opening is about 5ft by 5ft. The space above is extremely dark, i.e. there is no sign of the lightening you'd expect to see if it opened up on the tower ceiling or a ledge, meaning its likely another room.

Taking a torch or some other form of illumination and quietly peaking his head above the floor Antonus sees a long, stone table dominating the center of this new chamber, and bright bits of gold wink from within the dust that covers the floor. Upon the table lies the well-preserved corpose of a tall humanoid wearing the tabard and belts of a knight. It has features similar to those of the hobgoblins, but is much larger...


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 11, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Gregorius reads the letter, too, and shrugs <Who cares? Have we finished exploring everything, by the way?>




OOC: Gregorious is noot a fan of my plot hook? Mean, senile old man.


----------



## Asmor (Feb 12, 2007)

Antonus takes a couple steps down the ladder and bends down, beckoning to his companions. "Psst! Guys! Come take a look at this!" He then climbs back up and stands in the chamber, looking around.


----------



## chod (Feb 12, 2007)

Ardan climbs up to Antonus. "It seems safe. Come on the rest of you, let us enter the room."


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 12, 2007)

Kaine climbs up after Ardan.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 13, 2007)

The party ascends the ladder into an unlit room 45 feet from the far left wall to the far right and 30ft from the far wall. A long, stone table dominates the center of this chamber, and bright bits of gold wink from within the dust that covers the floor. Upon the table lies the well-preserved corpse of a tall humanoid wearing the tabard and belts of a knight; the humanoid is similar to the hobgoblins, but with a broader, squater skull and much larger form. Suddenly, the corpse sits up, lifting an old rusted morningstar in one hand and a javelin in the other. As it climbs off the table, its mouth opens to loose an eerie moan.

_Initiative: Ardan (25), Antonus (21), Bugbear Zombie Knight (18), Kaine (13), Soto (9), Khyl (5) ,Gregorious (2). Ardan is up. The zombie is 15ft away from Antonus and Khyl._

Combat Map:

Z



AKC

SG
ArKa​


----------



## Asmor (Feb 13, 2007)

Antonus raises his guard, waiting for the perfect moment to strike.

OOC: Holding action until the zombie approaches, then attack and 5-foot step away (out of its threatened area)


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 13, 2007)

After the zombie presumably moves forward, Kaine will run behind it and then try to topple the bugbear with a sweep.

[OOC: Kaine has the Mobility feat vs. the Attack of Opportunity, which he's purposely provoking. Then a trip attack with an action point on the opposed roll. Oh, and Kaine's hoping the zombie doesn't have Combat Reflexes, heh.]


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 14, 2007)

_bump for chod_


----------



## chod (Feb 15, 2007)

Ardan again produces a magical ray from his fingertips, and it is aiming straight at the zombie. Ardan stays at the back, with his dagger raised and in safety.

OOC: Sorry, school was busy.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 15, 2007)

Magical energy explodes against the zombie, causing chunks of grey/green flesh too frie off its face as it stumbles towards Antonus and Khyl. Antonus flails his rapier at the creature as it approaches, the blade scraping against its red leather armor; the zombie turns on the rogue.  Kaine dashes past the party and monster, trying to grab the creature's leg in order to trip the creature in the process, but his swipe is just a bit too long, as is the swipe made by the undead with its morningstar....

_Soto is up. I assumed Ardan was using magic missle. I'll check later to see if he is out; if so, consider it an AP expended._


Combat Map:


Ka
 Z
A KC

SG
Ar​


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 15, 2007)

Kaine draws his dagger and tries to hack the zombie to pieces with it.

OOC: Daggers are P/S, so I should be okay. Just one attack 'cause I can't flurry with it...shoulda bought a kama.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 17, 2007)

_bump for Argent_


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 18, 2007)

OOC: I'll give heaven until tommorow to respond, then we are moving on. Come on guys, its almost over.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 19, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll give heaven until tommorow to respond, then we are moving on. Come on guys, its almost over.




OOC: I keep on checking back, but I always seem to roll single digit initiatives and end up waiting.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 21, 2007)

Soto aims his crossbow at the zombie, but, not wishing to hit one of his friends, holds his fire.

_Khyl is up. The less that participate, the more xp for those who do. _


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 22, 2007)

Both Khyl and Canis move to either side of the thing, often was thier way to use "wolfpack tactics" but also this made for a cleared line of fire.

OOC: Both 5 foot step so that they both can provide a flank bonus.
attack
Khyl will be +3 hit 1d6+1 damage 
Canis is +5 hit 1d6+1 damage free trip. action point on the opposed trip roll if Canis hits.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 23, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Both Khyl and Canis move to either side of the thing, often was thier way to use "wolfpack tactics" but also this made for a cleared line of fire.
> 
> OOC: Both 5 foot step so that they both can provide a flank bonus.
> attack
> ...




With rapier and fangs, Khyl and Canis savage the cold flesh of the zombie, Khyl leaving a large mark along the creature's mouth, while Canis'  teeth maw down on the back of its neck, forcing it to stumble and buckle to the chamber floor.

_Gregorious is up. The zombie is prone thanks to some great rolls._



Combat Map:


Ka
KZC
A 

SG
Ar​


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 24, 2007)

_bump for Nightbreeze._


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 25, 2007)

_Final Bump for nightbreeze. It looks we are suffering a bit of player attrition, so tommorow night I will begin automating this combat based on past player actions. Those who still follow this game feel free to provide your input. Those who are still with me will recieve extra xp and can follow me into the next chapter._


----------



## Asmor (Feb 26, 2007)

OOC: I'm still here and check ENWorld at least once a day, usually more often... Just nothing to add at this point.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 26, 2007)

OOC: Khyl and Canis will of course take AoO if the Zombie decides to get up. 
Canis will *always* attempt his free Trip with every attack and AoO.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 27, 2007)

The zombie, prone, attempts to rise, its armor scraping against the floor. It is meet by Kaine's dagger, Khyl's scimitar, and Canis' fangs, tearing away more decaying flesh. Canis is able to force the zombie back to the ground. The zombie continously rises, but the wolf continuously forces it down as blades and teeth continue its work. As the wounds on the already dead flesh multiplies, a dark blue light, as oppossed to blood, appears, until a brilliant flash, coinciding with a long, horrible moan, erupts from the zombie; a strong clap of thunder shakes the foundations of the tower. When the light subsides, the corpse is now still...


_Out of Initiative. Kaine, Khyl, Arden, and Antonus each recieve 150xp. The weapons of the deceased bugbear appears to be useless. However, on the block on which the corpse rested when the party entered, a dusty but finely made scimitar rests. A series of strange marks are grooved into the blade._

_Khyl: You recognize the marks as being of the secret druidic script. You translate the message as 'Purify the Aberrant'. The craftsmanship is excellent (masterwork scimitar)._


After the action subsides, you hear a voice yelling from the bottom of the staircase...."Gods! Hail, friends, is it clear!!!?" It is Dondel Bresh, the caravan leader, and you can hear many other tired desperate voices behind him.


_Adventure over. Everyone recieves 100xp, for a total of 500xp for Kaine, Khyl, Arden, and Antonus for this adventure. Once you get all the treasure you discovered in the tower appraised by a grateful merchant in the caravan, the party now knows it is in the possession of 1) a translators ring, which allows the wearer to comprehend goblinoid and undercommon (Price: 200gp), 2) a Headband of Stout Heart which grants the wearer a +1 resistance bonus on will saves (Price: 350gp), 3) A lifting belt, which provides a +1 enhancement bonus on strength checks to determine carrrying capacity (Price: 500gp), 4) a 0-level Pearl of Power (Price: 500gp), 5) two pears (worth 100gp), 6) and 175gp. You can find buyers for these items in the caravan. You will also be able to make purchases with a gp limit of 500gp while in the caravan. 

It will be a week ingame before you reach New Cyre, so feel free to let me know what you are doing. I welcome plot hooks, so please make up any details about the caravan or happenings that you can dream up. I will post the beginning of the next chapter opening sometime in the next week in the OOC thread here:_

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183129

Congrats, and look forward to more!!!


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 27, 2007)

Without asking Khyl takes the scimitar. _As a druid's weapon it was meant to be wielded by a Druid._ he thinks to himself and gives a couple practice swings with it in wide eyed reverence.


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 27, 2007)

After resting the night in the tower, Kaine politely asks Khyl for healing, if available. If not he'll tend to his wounds as best as he can (Heal check with 0 ranks, resting in a wagon that I'm sure a grateful merchant will make some room for him in).

The monk/agent of the Brelish Crown also goes over the day's events in his head, filing away the following pertinent information:
-Mr. Copper wants to waylay Cyran refugees
-Darax is a bandit leader in the area
-Kaine has not received any instructions from his handlers in some time

Kaine will politely inquire as to a fair share of the loot for his efforts, and in the unlikely event that one of the merchants sells kamas, he'll buy two. Otherwise Kaine will reserve his coin for when he truly needs it.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 28, 2007)

Members of the healers guild are present in the caravan, and offer their services to everyone in the party without charge once they see the pains it went through to secure shelter. They specifically offer to heal Antonus and Kaine's wounds.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 28, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> Members of the healers guild are present in the caravan, and offer their services to everyone in the party without charge once they see the pains it went through to secure shelter. They specifically offer to heal Antonus and Kaine's wounds.




OOC: Yeah unfortunately Khyl was out of 1st level spells, and I _think_ he blew his cure minors but I can recall now. Good to have Jorasco here then.


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 28, 2007)

Kaine gratefully accepts healing from the halflings.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 1, 2007)

OOC: Just want to let my current players know that I will be re-recruiting a couple more players to fill out the party before the next chapter begins, hopefully this weekend. Feel free to continue the roleplay in this thread until then. I'll will post the next chapter link in both this thread and the ooc thread, so look out for it.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 1, 2007)

OOC: Oh, and don't worry. You guys have first priority in terms of picking up on your plot threads.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 1, 2007)

The halflings administer their mostly mundane healing salves and techniques to the tired party, mending their wounds over the course of what remains of the journey to New Cyre. Antonus' spider bite presents the most difficult case, but an antitode to the venom is eventually scrounged together from forest herbs found along the trade road.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 1, 2007)

Antonus graciously accepts the succor provided and retires to a secluded corner of one of the less-populated rooms...

A short while later, an old half-elven woman approaches Antonus holding a wooden bowl filled with a thick, brown stew. "You look hungry, dear," she says as she hands him the bowl. The two exchange a smile as Antonus takes it. Lacking a spoon, he eagerly hoists it to his lips. _Not gourmet by any stretch of the imagination_, he thinks to himself, _but tasty and filling... Best food I've had in weeks, to be sure._

"I want to thank you so much for helping us... Such a brave and dutiful young man..."

"Umm... Thank you, ma'am." Antonus sort of nods anxiously... He's not used to having such attention lavished on him and it makes him a bit uncomfortable.

"Tell me... is there a special lady in your life?"

"No..."

"Really? That's wonderful news! My grand daughter, Kayla, could use a companion! She's been so sad since her mother, bless her soul, passed away..." The old woman pauses for a moment in reflection. It quickly passes and she continues, "Come, you must sit with us... It's not good to be alone."

_No such thing as a free meal_, Antonus thinks to himself. _Oh well, I guess I owe it to her... This stew is very good._. "Of course... Thank you for the invitation." _Wonder what's wrong with this "Kayla." I bet she has buck-teeth. Buck-tooth Kay--_ Antonus stops mid-thought as he reaches the fire where Kayla and her grandmother have been sitting. The young half-elven maiden stands up, and despite the dirty, ragged dress clinging to her frame she is the vision of beauty. Long red tresses surround huge eyes the color of emeralds, and full, luscious lips stretch into the most beautiful smile Antonus has ever seen.

Kayla looks back at her grandmother and then back at Antonus, who finally realizes he's been standing there staring at her. He quickly wipes away the stew covering his upper lip and stammers out, "Oh! Hi! Ant I'mtonus-- Antonus! I'm Antonus!"

Kayla giggles. "Kayle. Charmed." She sits down. "Would you like some more stew?"

"Oh, no. I mean, yes. I mean, not right now... Still have plenty!" He tilts his bowl towards her to show that it's still quite full.

The old lady watches the two and sees they seem to be getting along, and decides she should excuse herself. "I'm going to see if anyone else wants some stew," she says as she departs, grinning slyly.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: Oh, and remember to update your statblocks in the character stats thread with any additional equipment, xp totals, etc. First come first serve with the loot, i guess, though you can decide amongst yourselves. From now on, I think I will start handing out gold for encounters, with the exceptions of some plot specific items (Khyl's scimitar, for instance; hint, hint), because its easier to keep track of and will give you guys extra flexibility.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: Would you mind adding links to the OOC and character threads to the first post? Even though I'm subscribed to them all, it's still a pain to find them since they're updated so rarely and get buried under tons of other threads I'm subscribed to.

Minor quibble... I forgot you'd posted total exp for everyone, and I just added it all up. I believe that Kaine, Khyl, Arden and myself should get 510 exp (in post #218 you give 60 exp instead of 50).

For the benefit of the others who didn't get the exp for the last fight, here's the totals:

Post 60: 50 exp, all
Post 88: 50 exp, all
Post 123: 50 exp, all
Post 161: 50 exp, all
Post 218: 60 exp, all
Post 244: 150 exp, Kaine, Khyl, Arden, Antonus
Post 244: 100 exp, all

As far as the items go, the headband seems good and the translator ring seems like it could potentially be useful. Everything else I have no qualms about selling (unless someone wants them, of course) and splitting the gold evenly.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 2, 2007)

The headband is nice, but Kaine has Monk saving throws and decent Wisdom, so he can pass. Nothing really else that he'd want, except a share of the cash.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 2, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> OOC: Would you mind adding links to the OOC and character threads to the first post? Even though I'm subscribed to them all, it's still a pain to find them since they're updated so rarely and get buried under tons of other threads I'm subscribed to.
> 
> Minor quibble... I forgot you'd posted total exp for everyone, and I just added it all up. I believe that Kaine, Khyl, Arden and myself should get 510 exp (in post #218 you give 60 exp instead of 50).
> 
> ...




OOC: Nice catch on the xp. 510 xp for Kaine, Khyle, Arden, and Antonus. I'll start posting the links the in the first game post as well.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: Everyone agreed on keeping translater's ring and headband and selling everything else? If so, the other items and gold have a total price of 1275gp to split as you will. We'll see which of the original party shows up in the next game thread, and you can make your final determination after that, otherwise, I'll assume an even gp split.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: Khyl will detect magic on the scimitar. He will then ask around the caravan if anyone is knowledgable in the origin of the weapon. Perhaps a smith? Or a sage?


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 3, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> OOC: Khyl will detect magic on the scimitar. He will then ask around the caravan if anyone is knowledgable in the origin of the weapon. Perhaps a smith? Or a sage?




Khyl's divinations detect a faint aura of planer magic (conjuration) eminating off of the weapon. That is enough to trigger memories of lessons learned from elder shifter shaman concerning the battle against the abominations from another reality that threatened Eberron many a year ago. The bard and temporary companion Soto offers what he knows from tales heard in a number of small hamlet in northern Breland; orc and shifter druids made use of  magical weapons such as this infused with powerful planer and fey magics to fight off the horrors; however, activating these properties in the weapons required the weilder to already have a deep mystical connection to nature, a connection which only experiences shamans and druids could boast.....


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 3, 2007)

Khyl will find a secluded spot away from the noise of the caravan, to commune with the spirits and with nature. The focal point of his meditations will be his new discovery.

_I have heard the whispered legends of Guardians...Protectors of our Natural Realm from the Onslaught of the Unnatural Worlds. Everything tells me this scimitar was one of thier weapons. Perhaps this is a sign I was meant to be one of those Guardians? I must learn more._


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 3, 2007)

After Kaine is healed, he will begin making conversation with Master Bresh and the other people traveling in the caravan, trying to figure out if there have been bandit attacks in the area. He'll buy drinks if that's an option, otherwise he's happy to lose some coin in gambling games with caravan guards and the like.

[OOC: Gather Information, and I wish Monks had more skill points ]


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> After Kaine is healed, he will begin making conversation with Master Bresh and the other people traveling in the caravan, trying to figure out if there have been bandit attacks in the area. He'll buy drinks if that's an option, otherwise he's happy to lose some coin in gambling games with caravan guards and the like.
> 
> [OOC: Gather Information, and I wish Monks had more skill points ]





The travelers, mostly merchants who have made this trek before, relate rumors that New Cyre has been subject to an increasing number raids by goblins and bandits within the past few months. The odd thing is that this isolated part northeastern Breland has never been known for banditry; the goblins came when the Cyran refugees settled under their 'King'; the attacks are also very discriminate, only attacking Cyrans and merchants bound for New Cyre, and not the Bre tenant farmers that dot the area.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

OOC: I'll post chapter #2 tommorow.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 4, 2007)

_Curious that only Cyrans are being targeted. Enemy or not, one would think they've suffered more than their share. Still, King Boranel has granted lands to the Cyrans, and as such must be protected. I must find a way to send word to my handler, the Dark Lanterns should know of this development._


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

OOC: Next chapter is up:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3379794#post3379794


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 29, 2007)

_bump_


----------



## Asmor (Mar 29, 2007)

Antonus wakes from his stupor. "Now how the blazes did I get back here?" he wonders aloud.

Methinks you bumped the wrong thread.


----------

